# Anybody tried green lights?



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been researching a little, and on the AQUASTAR website, they claim thatgreen lightcan penetrate murky water better (they sell clear also). Just wondering if any of you have any input/experience?


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

pay special attention to the chart at the bottom-left of page two.

blue light will penetrate water farther, but it tends to spook fish more as well (from what i've read). 

http://www.biology.duke.edu/johnsenlab/pdfs/pubs/oceanus.pdf

also, in "murky" water, it depends on what is making the water murky. if it's silt suspended in the water, then not much will cut it. if it's organic matter, they will reflect green light while absorbing blues and reds. since they reflect green, the light will be able to travel farther before dispersion or before it is absorbed.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *bamachem (4/30/2008)*pay special attention to the chart at the bottom-left of page two.
> 
> blue light will penetrate water farther, but it tends to spook fish more as well (from what i've read).
> 
> ...




DANG! My head is hurting!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Lights, regardless of the color, do not spook flounder. Personnally I don't think the underwater LED light panels will provide enough light to do the job unless you are floundering in crystal clear water (the pass maybe). The LED panelsseem more designed to attract bait/fish or to make your boat "look cool" (or gay)while running around at night.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Death From Above (5/1/2008)*Lights, regardless of the color, do not spook flounder. Personnally I don't think the underwater LED light panels will provide enough light to do the job unless you are floundering in crystal clear water (the pass maybe). The LED panelsseem more designed to attract bait/fish or to make your boat "look cool" (or gay)while running around at night.


Original post of this thread referred to AquaStars, which are halogens (like StarFires), not LED's. I know white lights don't spook 'em. I never implied that. Question was (and still is): have you tried green, and do they penetrate murky water any better (as claimed)??????????? Thanks for the responsethough!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Never tried Green Lights.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Flounderpounder (5/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (5/1/2008)*Lights, regardless of the color, do not spook flounder. Personnally I don't think the underwater LED light panels will provide enough light to do the job unless you are floundering in crystal clear water (the pass maybe). The LED panelsseem more designed to attract bait/fish or to make your boat "look cool" (or gay)while running around at night.
> ...


Sorry about that. I thought you were talking about the green LED light panels that were being discussed on another thread earlier in the week. For what it's worth I don't think the greenlights will spook them either, though I have not personally tried green lights. For deer hunting they say the green LED flashlights are less likely to spook deer. Might be the same for fish?


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

having alot of experience in fishing with different lights i would recommend hps for your murky/muddy water fishing. they are no comparison when it comes to halos. i have run metal halide also and they also out perform halos. here are my last to attempts on fishing lights and they both are alosome in muddy water.. using cominations of light also will help you out when water conditions change.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Somebody likes bow fishing.

Nice rig.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

I meet a few folks last Summer Galveston that were using green florecent lights while wading/ gigging and the stated they liked the green over white lights...it seems to be catching on in my area. Our waters are surely murkier than yours.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Also, see that green cap in the end of the aqua star...

It limits the forward travel of the light beam but side to side is great.

I guess you are talking about the green insert they offer vs. the clear, can't hurt to try. I do not like that light for wading but I imagine it could be configured differently for use in a boat.


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

all that just to stab a flounder? big business?....or just the only way you can catch fish? definitely not angling, inMY opinion...wheres ya'lls fans?


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *neckred? (5/5/2008)*all that just to stab a flounder? big business?....or just the only way you can catch fish? definitely not angling, inMY opinion...wheres ya'lls fans?


Well yes we do alot just to stab a fish.Why? Because it is our time and money and that is how we choose to spend it and enjoy it.As for the angling remark,i fish for everything that swims at some point or another and if you think it isn't angling go buy you a boat and rig it then go see how good you are at it instead of sitting here on the computer popping off at the mouth.There,now you have MY OPINION!:Flipbird


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Every forum I've ever been a part of has keyboard commandos. You just have to let those types of comments roll off you back like a duck in water.

What I really like about floundering are the mild, night time tempertures and deminished crowds. No worries of future melenomia and the nocturnal wildlife is a added bonus. For me, gigging is peace and thearapy after pulling 40 hrs of shift work.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Your right about that! I love the peace and quiet i have at night out on the water,and you never know what you will see when floundering. R&R at it's best.


----------

